# Skittle update



## lf0210 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, Skittle, my little rainbow VT, is finally adjusting to his new home after being rescued from Walmart. They treated him so badly there! Even the check-out lady was horrible! She grabbed the bowl, practically threw it over the scanner and tossed it into the bag. I was so worried I took him back out and didn't set him down till I got home! It seemed to spook him too. 
He's very calm, sometimes going down to the aquarium rocks to look around, and even rolls them over. He is so cute!!!!!!!! :-D  ;-) I think I've gotten the Betta Bug! I can't help but want more!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He sounds adorable! I heard you have him in a 1/5? Get a bigger tank, divide it, get another betta! ;-)

Edit: after more research of course.


----------



## lf0210 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, I'm hoping to get a 2 or 3 gallon old tank from my boyfriend, maybe with a filter included! I'm currently cleaning his tank... I woke up this morning with it being cloudy- bleh! So I put him in a clear large jar, and went for a 50% water change. He just stared at the tank trying to get back!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

it got cloudy?? you should clean that small of a tank every 2-3 days.

WARNING: almost every newbie gets the "tank talk" ;-)


----------



## lf0210 (Jan 19, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> it got cloudy?? you should clean that small of a tank every 2-3 days.
> 
> WARNING: almost every newbie gets the "tank talk" ;-)


Yea, I know, I've been cleaning it regularly.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Great! I hope you can get a bigger, heated, and filtered tank for him! So you don't have to do so much work, and he can be very healthy! 

Goodluck!!


----------

